# Keeping crickets and locusts



## LadySaslic (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

I have just brought a small tank today to keep my beardies food in and was wondering if you could give a bit of advice on how best to keep them alive. 

The tank is only a cheap thing from wilkos its only about 11 ltr thing.
I am feeding them greens and fruit is that ok?

How often would you clean there tank out?

Also might sound a daft question but do crickets always stink??


----------



## Mantis World (Apr 25, 2007)

LadySaslic said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just brought a small tank today to keep my beardies food in and was wondering if you could give a bit of advice on how best to keep them alive.
> 
> ...


To be honest I wouldn't mix crickets and locusts in the same tank. 

Locusts require no humidity and more heat than crickets and can be fed greens along with bran and/or bug grub.

Crickets do require humidity and can be kept at room temperature. Again bug grub and potato for moisture is better but greens are ok.

Remove uneaten food each day and clean out at least once a week.

In answer to your last question, unfortunately they do.


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

I was wondering the same things...did you get the £6ish fish tank thing?

Can you do the same with mealworms?


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

you can do that with everything though mealworms mix a high protein dog food into substrate and use apple for moisture.


Just don't mix feeder items.


----------



## LadySaslic (Jul 3, 2009)

Mantis World said:


> To be honest I wouldn't mix crickets and locusts in the same tank.
> 
> Locusts require no humidity and more heat than crickets and can be fed greens along with bran and/or bug grub.
> 
> ...


I was not gonna mix them I am gonna get seperate tanks for them.
I am wanting to clean them out more than that lol.

I did get the £6ish tank.


----------

